# Murloc Marine Baby zu gewinnen



## ricci (27. August 2009)

heijho alle zusammen.. ich war verdutzt als ich auf einmal auf der rechten Seite in einem Forum auf Buffed.de auf einmal so ein Murloc Marine Baby sah..
ja .. das 1. mal hab ich es ignoriert.. und beim 2. mal

da steht ja nicht ernsthaft: "Gewinn MICH" und ich.. :" omg.. yeha.. *klick* .. du hast 1 / 50 gesammelt.. <booa> xD.. noch 49x so ein Ding anklicken? und das dan auch nur heute.. XD

jetzt ist die Frage.. ist das zufällig das die auftauchen oder sollte ich mal lieber rechts und links kucken immer und überall.. oder wie habt ihr das hier gemerkt wan so ein Ding mal auftaucht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naja mfg und hoffe auf fixe Antworten^^.. (-"-)  der Ditt


----------



## Naho (27. August 2009)

Der war bei  mir mittem im Screen gar net zu übersehen


----------



## LordofDemons (27. August 2009)

es wird alles in der news beschrieben du kannst auch kommies lesen das würde schon verdammt viel herlfen aber lesen ist leider nicht die stärke der buffed user -.-

edit: mal abgesehn davon is das der falsche forenbereich :<


----------



## Mäuserich (27. August 2009)

Soweit ich weiss sind die in festen Unterbereichen von Buffed. Klick einfach mal alle Foren und alle Bereiche der WoW-buffed Seite durch während du eingeloggt bist, dann dürfte das eine oder andere kommen.

Btw: ich finds tierisch nervig weil man die nicht einfach wegklicken kann sondern dann auf seine my-buffed seite gelinkt wird....


----------



## ricci (27. August 2009)

falsche bereich? kann man so oder so sehen XD.. ist ja ein WoW pet.. und das ist allgemeine Diskussionen über WoW und ihre Gewinnmöglichkeiten xD..
mich würde nur interessieren wer der 1. ist der die 50er Marke knackt


----------



## ricci (27. August 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss sind die in festen Unterbereichen von Buffed. Klick einfach mal alle Foren und alle Bereiche der WoW-buffed Seite durch während du eingeloggt bist, dann dürfte das eine oder andere kommen.
> 
> Btw: ich finds tierisch nervig weil man die nicht einfach wegklicken kann sondern dann auf seine my-buffed seite gelinkt wird....




netter Tipp danke dir.. empfehle ich gern weiter


----------



## LordofDemons (27. August 2009)

die 50er marke wurde schon X mal geknackt bei dem event läuft ja schon seit gestern -.-


----------



## Tueferl (27. August 2009)

Wenn du die Buffed Geburtstags News liest würdest du merken das schon ettliche alle 50 gefunden haben.
Es zählt ja ncith der erste der alle gefunden hatte sondern aus allen die sie haben wird einer verlost der das tierchen gewinnt. 

liebe Grüsse


----------



## Murgul5 (27. August 2009)

http://wow.buffed.de/news/11708/buffed-int...stag-feiert-mit
[entfernt]


----------



## Majokat (27. August 2009)

Einfach alle News durchschauen, vor allem die von der Blizzcon

Mehr sag ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab 50/50 an einem Abend. Ist nicht grad schwer


----------



## Fedaykin (27. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> es wird alles in der news beschrieben du kannst auch kommies lesen das würde schon verdammt viel herlfen aber lesen ist leider nicht die stärke der buffed user -.-
> 
> edit: mal abgesehn davon is das der falsche forenbereich :<



Und wieder auf der Jagd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Da fällt mir eigentlich nur folgendes ein:


----------



## Mirage001 (27. August 2009)

Gott sei Dank muss ich bei dem Geklicke nit mitmachen, hab mir das Ticket gekauft und die Blizzcon aufm Schlepptop mitverfolgt....Code für Grunty inclusive....
Hoffe das er bald eintrudelt....




:-)


----------



## Wildebraut (27. August 2009)

ricci schrieb:


> falsche bereich? kann man so oder so sehen XD.. ist ja ein WoW pet.. und das ist allgemeine Diskussionen über WoW und ihre Gewinnmöglichkeiten xD..



Ähm...bin ich jetzt blind? Sind wir hier nicht im buffed.de/Blasc Support - Forum?

Soweit ich jetzt meine Brille richtigrum aufhab ist das WOW Forum eine ganze Etage tiefer....aber das nur so am Rande. Iss ja eigentlich wurscht...wollts nur mal erwähnt haben *grins*

Falls ich mich täuschen sollte dann dürft ihr jetzt anfangen mich zu steinigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

